# My first system



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I have started my first apartment theater system since I don't have a house. Updates added 01/23/08.
NEC 42" plasma tv
HK AVR 435 receiver
toshiba XA2
Polk Lsi15 fronts
Polk LsiC center
Hsu subwoffer and rear speakers.

New amp and rear speakers soon.


----------

